# British Columbia



## talkamotta (Jul 21, 2014)

We just returned from 2 weeks in British Columbia.  One week in Whistler, 2 days in Vancouver and our last week on Vancouver Island in Parksville.  I will give reviews for the timeshares later but for now I want to thank all the people in British Columbia for a wonderful vacation.  

Everywhere,  I mean everywhere people were so kind.  Always let us in traffic.  People waved when we let them in.  We saw many instances where people stopped to help the senior citizens.  I must have had a lost look on my face because people would ask me if I needed help or directions.  Both resorts they would tell us thier secret most favorite places to hike to.  So very kind and down to earth.  The volunteer at the Sand Sculptures spent time with us telling us all about the history of the sand sculptures exhibits and then told us places to visit and buy groceries.  

The Canadians do alot of things right.  Thanks for such a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 21, 2014)

Michael and I agree totally with you about the Canadians.  We spent a month on the island last year, and are going back in August.  We love Canada and the generosity and openness of the people.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## travel maniac (Jul 21, 2014)

Talkamotta and Mike&Edie

Thanks, EH


----------

